# 

## P0rn0

,    ,      .   ,        ,    -.    , ,  ,     . 
     ,   .  , ,  ,  ,   -        ,    .  , -  , ,    .     ,     !   - ! ,   , ,   ...   ,     . 
 !     ?     ? ,     , ,  -  ?  ,        ,   ,     .      ?  :     -      .    -    .   ?  ?     ? 
    ,     ,  .  ,    ,       .   ?      ?      ,           , ,    ,   ,        .   ** 
  :  ,  ,  ,  .    ,  ,  .    :       -     ,          ,      ,           ,       -      ...  
     -.             ? -      . ,      . 
    ,          .   ,   ,  ,            . ,  ,    .         ,   .
     ,         ,    - .   -      ,   . 
 ,     .          ,         .

----------


## P0rn0

* - * 
 ,     ,  :         ,     - .           ,      - .        ,      . 
   ,     .        ,    ,    . 
      ,   ,   ,    ,         . 
 ,       ,      ,      .  ,   ,          (,      ).  .   .     ?     ,    .         .   -  .         , -    ,     . -   .     .   :   --  ,  ,                        .  !    . ,    .   ,     , ,     -    , ,   ?      .      ,     .    -    . , ,    .  ,  .          .        .    ...  *
 *            .       .   ,     .    .  ,    ,         !          ... 
     ,       ,  .         .         ,       .       .     ,        ,   , ,     ,    .       : ,      (  ,          ). 
              ?     :       : 
: 
  +     ,     ;
  +    ,    ;
  +      ;
  +     ,     ( -   );
  +  ,        (,  !).
  +           .  : 
 -     ;
 -       ,     (      !);
 -           (-        ,  ,  - );
 -  ,    ,          (       ).  -  ;
 -          :      (         ). 
   ,    ,       !  ,   , ,      . ,             ,   .   ,     ,  ,     !

----------


## Marisya

p   
p y p p   pp  p  p  p  p   py pp yy  y.    p 100 y, p  p   6 p    . 
y   100% y p: 
- p 
-    p
-    
-    yp 
-    p
- p  y
-   y   y
-   yy p

----------


## laithemmer

,    ,    ,         -          ?
 ,   ....

----------


## aneisha

laithemmer,          ,    .   .    .      ,               .

----------


## laithemmer

> laithemmer,          ,    .   .    .      ,               .

       ...     ...
 ,

----------

> ,    ,    ,         -          ?
>  ,   ....

    ...      .

----------


## laithemmer

> ...      .

     ,    ,   ,   ,        ,   ,     ,       ,   ?
  ,         (  ) ,      ? 
  ,         ,   -   ? 
   ,    .
 ,     : "      ,   ,   ".     ,     ? 
 ,            ,     .               ,  . ,  ,   ,      ,    ,     쳺,   :    ,    -    .
       ,  ?!

----------

> ,    ,   ,   ,        ,   ,     ,       ,   ?
>   ,         (  ) ,      ? 
>   ,         ,   -   ?

            .
  "      " - ,  , ! 
"  ,     " -    ,          . ,   (      )  . (   ,  ) 
"    ,   " -       .              .
"
  ,         (  ) ,      ? 
  ,         ,   -   ?" - .            .   

> ,            ,     .               ,  . ,  ,   ,      ,    ,     쳺,   :    ,    -    .
>        ,  ?!

     .         ,     ,    ...         .

----------


## laithemmer

> .
>   "      " - ,  , ! 
> "  ,     " -    ,          .

  ,      ?!        (    ),     -   ,  .   

> "    ,   " -       .              .

   ,     ,    -      ,         . 
:        ,    ,       ?        .   

> "  ,         (  ) ,      ? 
>   ,         ,   -   ?" - .            .

   ,   ,  .     ,  ,  "   "     ,    ...  ,   ?

----------


## V00D00People

> ,   ...

  ,      "** .   "

----------


## Ihor

,   ....:)

----------

> ...          .        " "

         .   

> ,       ))     ,      ,      ,      ))

    ...     .   

> !:)            :)  ,      !:)

    ?

----------


## rust

> ...     .

              .

----------


## Ihor

> .   
>   ?

  
             ,       
   .,  .,  .,     .   .,   ,    ,      ! 
       ?

----------


## Etel

)  ...     ...   ,         ...        ...
   )                   )   ,  ..

----------

*Etel* [COLOR="Red"] Admin.  .      
  :    " "          .        "    "      (  )

----------


## Ihor

> *Etel* [COLOR="Red"] Admin.  .      
>   :    " "          .        "    "      (  )

        ?:)

----------


## rust

" ."  !

----------

> ?:)

            10

----------

